# Abbey Motorsport long term 34 running again.



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Been busy over the holidays finally got my 34 V-Spec 34 GTR running again, will need some paint next year to finish the job off but it has taken me 4 years to get the car up and running again due to work and getting married in 2011. Wheels will be refurbed early 2013.



















































































will sort a spec out in the next few days, very happy with the under bonnet set up now, running F-can @ the moment but may change to another Management system.

Any questions ask away.

Mark


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

How many of the 30 Vcams do you guys actually own!!! Looks like a fun car to drive, whatever happened to the orange 32?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks great Mark; very clean. You toying with replacing the FCon with Syvecs?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Orange 32 was sold to a customer that works @ Mercedes F1 he then sold the car back to Andy Middlehurst (traded agaisnt a 35GTR) Andy then changed the car back the car back to its original spec when he raced the car back in the 90's ( wheels aren't original but we have found some f the right size slicks to put the car back on 16's)










Think we have sold 10+ V cam kits and I have another 3 people interested in kits.

Syvecs or Link Extreme but I can use the S6 from my Zed if we go for Syvecs so that maybe the way to go.


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Just pure awesome!


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice car Mark.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Brilliant, glad to see its still going, always liked that one. I wonder if they will ever make anymore Vcams? Interested to see the spec list on this 34 though.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

They still make the Type A and B kit and the Pro V-cam can be special ordered.

Will get the spec up later on.

Once I have the 350Z Syvecs project sorted, I going to look at the V Spec 32 we have with a little rust about the rear arches , think that will a little more work but it is totally original body wise ( just has steel turbo fitted) even got the original V spec 32 wheels fitted


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Very nice Mark.
I'm guessing a 35 has been put on the back burner for now?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

No still on the look out for a 35GTR, getting cheaper by the week it seems.


----------



## Neil TT (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking very nice


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice touch on the reg


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

3 great things together HKS GTR and V Cam! It's a lifestyle they say GTR lifestyle 

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/493/20121231104353.jpg

Mark


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful 34 you have there Mark:thumbsup:
It is god to see that you still have this car


Terje.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks Terje , wish mine was as clean as your thou.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> No still on the look out for a 35GTR, getting cheaper by the week it seems.




Yes see theres a few on Autotrader but looks like £35-37k for one with the right miles on?

Used NISSAN GT-R Car for Sale - Auto Trader UK


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Few around in the trade 27k to 29k for 09 cars with good service history.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Few around in the trade 27k to 29k for 09 cars with good service history.




Go for it mate.
In fact get one for me at that price and were split the profit:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Treg okay but you can deal with the warranty issues.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

This is good stuff. Fingers crossed I can bring my 34GTR to Abbey Motorsport in 2013 for some servicing!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Treg okay but you can deal with the warranty issues.




Yer no problem Mark


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats to getting your R34 back on the road Mark, well done!

Can't believe how many of those Vcam kits you have sold/installed/setup. In fact HKS should start a special Abbey Vcam production line for you. I bet you got yours for free with you selling so many of them - LOL!

Keep up the good work mate and post up the spec list and dyno results of your R34 please. Interested to see what you've done to it and what you came up with.

In the meantime have a good start in 2013 mate!

Cheers
Karim


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking good Mark, hopefully have a look over it when i am down on Wednesday if its ok?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

[email protected] M/S said:


> 3 great things together HKS GTR and V Cam! It's a lifestyle they say GTR lifestyle
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/493/20121231104353.jpg
> 
> Mark


That looks familiar!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v481/ACuthell/9f0020e3885f2424cb972e5326b5d08f.jpg


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Mmm never copied it! I think that is Jae's old car again a Abbey built car using V cam.

Just realised it is Jae's old car  awesome car.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

nice one mark:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Had the 34 back on the Abbey Dynapack dyno this week to get a base calibration for running in the new RB 2.8 motor. We have a HKS 2530 turbo , HKS Pro V cam kit , mild head mods (very mild) just a tidy up around the exhaust ports, removed the shadow on the exhaust/inlet port, car is running F-con Pro 3.24 at the moment , we may change this once the car is run in thou.

car looks pretty good spools boost nice and early as you can see on the below dyno plots;




















only running low boost and low RPM for running in period , but it looks like it will make good power at a low boost pressure , I think we will just run around 1.2/1.3bar boost should make good power and torque at a nice level of boost.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Mark is this the same 34 that used to have the 3.0 and T04z in?....one in your sig pic?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Harry, 2.8ltr 2530's now sold the 3.0ltr to a customer a few year ago.

Look back on the thread your see the motor spec, will change my Avator soon.

Mark


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks great - very envious of the engine spec.

Will the car be ready for Marham?




[email protected] M/S said:


> Had the 34 back on the Abbey Dynapack dyno this week to get a base calibration for running in the new RB 2.8 motor. We have a HKS 2530 turbo , HKS Pro V cam kit , mild head mods (very mild) just a tidy up around the exhaust ports, removed the shadow on the exhaust/inlet port, car is running F-con Pro 3.24 at the moment , we may change this once the car is run in thou.
> 
> car looks pretty good spools boost nice and early as you can see on the below dyno plots;
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

road car I am afraid wont be used for competitions or trackdays. But will be sorted for the better weather.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Harry, 2.8ltr 2530's now sold the 3.0ltr to a customer a few year ago.
> 
> Look back on the thread your see the motor spec, will change my Avator soon.
> 
> Mark


Thought the car looked familiar but was thrown off by the engine pic.

Bring back the T04 and give it to me please!  :thumbsup:


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice one Mark, thanks for posting the dyno plots.

Looks like it is building up boost nicely and early.

What you think, at what rpm will it be able to reach full boost? Say 1.4bar?

I know you are going to run 1.2/1.3 only, but would love to know. Thanks mate


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

[email protected] M/S said:


> road car I am afraid wont be used for competitions or trackdays. But will be sorted for the better weather.


Maybe a GTROC meet at the Ace?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

RXXXIV said:


> Nice one Mark, thanks for posting the dyno plots.
> 
> Looks like it is building up boost nicely and early.
> 
> ...


I would imagine full boost at 3000/3200rpm, will spool earlier the more load on the car , say in 6th gear on the motorway it will spool even earlier. 

running around 1.4 bar boost I would imagine 480/500 hub bhp (580ish flywheel bhp) and 460lb/ft torque.

Running at 1.2 we can be very aggressive on ignition timing to make the car very very responsive, which is good for a road car.




> Maybe a GTROC meet at the Ace?


Sure once I get all the paint work sorted, need a good bit of TLC before it can be showed at meets.


----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

Very sweet mark


----------

